# période de travail



## Thomas1

Je cherche à dire que quelqu'un finit de travailler à ce moment-ci et il fait un travail posté, est-ce que la tournure suivante est correcte :
je suis en train de finir ma période de travail
ou
je finis de finir ma période de travail
?
Sinon, qu'utiliseriez-vous ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## Katoussa

Euuuh, je n'ai juste pas compris ce que tu voulais dire par "posté" dans ta première phrase ... 

Sinon "je suis en train de finir ma période de travail" est tout à fait correct en français et signifie que la période est sur le point d'être finie, mais pas la deuxième proposition "je finis de finir" ne veut rien dire. 

"Je viens de finir" peut-être!? mais cela suggère que la période est déjà fini.

Katoussa.


----------



## Maître Capello

Thomas1 said:


> Je cherche à dire que quelqu'un finit de travailler à ce moment-ci maintenant


Je dirais plutôt quelque chose comme :

_Je *suis sur le point de* finir ma période de travail_ (si je n'ai juste pas encore fini de travailler)

_Je *viens de* terminer ma période de travail_ (si j'ai fini à l'instant)

P.S.: Je n'avais pas vu la réponse de Katoussa. Au fait, Katoussa, un _travail posté_ est un « Travail réparti par postes. Synon. _travail* par postes, par équipes_ »… (Je ne connaissais pas non plus ce terme avant de lire sa définition dans le TLFi.)


----------



## arundhati

Un travail posté est un travail organisé... en postes.
Comme "les trois-huit" par exemple.


----------



## frenchlady

on dit vraiment "période de travail" en français ? je dirais plutôt *"temps de travail*", non ? Et même, tout simplement *travail. *

*ex : Mon temps de travail est terminé / J'ai fini mon travail*


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Un travailleur posté qui quitte son travail, ou qui va le quitter, dit tout simplement : « j'ai fini / je termine dans une heure », et tout le monde comprend ; de même que « tu finis à quelle heure ? » (quand plusieurs horaires se chevauchent au sein d'une même entreprise) est parfaitement clair pour tout le monde ; quant à « tu finis quand ? », c'est la question qu'on pose pour savoir quel jour l'interlocuteur est en repos.

De la même manière : « tu fais quoi, samedi ? » n'est pas une question pour savoir si le collègue va au ciné ou fait la sieste, cela signifie « tu fais quel horaire ? ». On entend aussi « tu es de quoi ? ».


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Le plus courant me parait être, dans ce cas :

- j'ai fini mon travail/poste ou je viens de finir mon travail/poste.


----------



## Nicomon

Et au Québec - pour ceux et celles que ça intéresse - en parlant d'une période complète de travail « posté », ce serait :

_Je viens de finir / je suis sur le point de finir mon / j'achève mon quart de travail. _

Si on utilise le mot période, on dira alors (exemples googlés au hasard):

- _Après une période de travail de 5 heures, l'employé a droit à un repos de 15 minutes.
- La période de travail qui correspond au paiement varie d'une entreprise à l'autre. Elle peut être d'une semaine, de deux semaines, de quinze jours_

_Travail_, tout court signifie pour moi une tâche précise; je ne l'associe pas au temps.  À moins de dire : _ma journée de travail. _


----------



## Ploupinet

Le quart s'utilise aussi en France, ainsi que période (en tout cas je l'ai déjà entendu ! ). A noter qu'en Belgique, ils ont en plus "pause" : "je finis ma pause et j'arrive" est en effet très courant !


----------



## frenchlady

Nicomon said:


> Et au Québec - pour ceux et celles que ça intéresse - en parlant d'une période complète de travail « posté », ce serait :
> 
> _Je viens de finir / je suis sur le point de finir mon / *j'achève mon quart de travail. *_


 
Interessant ! mais pourquoi "quart" ? quart désigne ici un temps de travail précis sur une journée ? pourquoi "quart", et pas "tiers" par exemple ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Le "quart" est, à l'origine, un terme de marins : le tour de garde durait 6 heures et il y en avait quatre par journée (nycthémère).

Je ne crois pas qu'il soit aujourd'hui usité dans d'autres secteurs : l'industrie parle de "postes", la poste de "brigades", la santé d "équipes" ou d "horaires" ; je ne sais pas pour les mines ... 
Je pense que les transports, où l'organisation est différente, ont aussi un vocabulaire propre.


----------



## Ploupinet

Peut-être pas partout, mais je te garantis que je l'ai déjà entendu fréquemment Piotr !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> je te garantis que je l'ai déjà entendu fréquemment Piotr !


 
Certainement, mais alors dans quel secteur, quel contexte, et avec quel sens précis ? Car en trente ans de travail posté, je ne l'ai jamais utilisé ni entendu, même dans la presse (où pourtant nous travaillions en six heures).
   Je l'ai en revanche souvent lu (ou entendu à la radio), s'agissant de tours de garde dans la marine.


----------



## Nicomon

frenchlady said:


> Interessant ! mais pourquoi "quart" ? quart désigne ici un temps de travail précis sur une journée ? pourquoi "quart", et pas "tiers" par exemple ?


 Bonsoir,

Comme Piotr l'a expliqué plus haut, le terme origine de la marine. Au Québec (et peut-être ailleurs) on dit « quart de travail » pour désigner une période complète de travail dans un environnement « trois-huit ».  Autant dans le secteur de la santé que dans l'industrie. Dans le cas des entreprises où les heures normales de bureau sont disons... 
de 8 h à 18 h, on dit (enfin moi, je dis) _journée de travail_. 

Je me suis souvent passé la même réflexion, pourquoi « quart » et pas « tiers »? Mais certains (rares) font des « quarts » de 10 ou 12 heures.  On dit « quart » là où on dirait en anglais "shift". (on me pardonnera j'espère ce petit mot anglais sur le forum français seulement) 


> [Québec]  Période de travail dans une journée; équipe de travail, considérée du point de vue de la période au cours de laquelle elle est en service. Quart de travail. Produire sur trois quarts de travail. Quart de jour, quart de soir, quart de nuit.



En réponse à Piotr, j'ai tiré le bout de texte qui suit d'un article intitulé *Industries marseillaises*, Les ficelles du métier 



> Y’a pas de quart qui sont agréables : le quart de nuit, il faut se le faire, le quart du matin, les gars, ils commencent à 5 h 00-5 h 30, le quart d’après-midi vous arrivez, c’est 1 h 00 de l’après-midi, vous arrivez chez vous à 21 h 30, vous dînez, vous avez pas vu les enfants, vous avez pas vu la famille.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Merci Nicomon pour cet apport : le contexte et le sens sont clairs ; simplement je ne l'avais jamais entendu dans l'industrie, ce d'autant plus que les horaires sont toujours à peu près les mêmes partout.
Une hypothèse toutefois : se pourrait-il que le terme maritime ait "déteint" sur le langage de l'industrie à Marseille spécifiquement (ou dans d'autres grands ports industrialisés) ?


----------



## Nicomon

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Une hypothèse toutefois : se pourrait-il que le terme maritime ait "déteint" sur le langage de l'industrie à Marseille spécifiquement (ou dans d'autres grands ports industrialisés) ?



C'est ce que je crois. 
Entre autres - mais ceci est pure spéculation de ma part - dans le secteur des soins de santé, où on appelait anciennement les infirmières des gardes-malades.  
Elles faisaient donc des « quarts de garde ». 

Petit extrait du GDT


> Note(s) :
> Le terme quart, dans le vocabulaire de la marine, désigne le temps pendant lequel une partie de l'équipage, à tour de rôle, est de service (six heures à l'origine, soit le quart de la journée).
> *L'emploi de ce terme est largement répandu au Québec pour désigner, par extension de sens, le présent concept. *Dans certaines conventions collectives de la fonction publique québécoise,
> on emploie le terme faction, tandis que dans d'autres, ce terme a été remplacé par quart de travail.
> Le terme shift, qui est un emprunt intégral à l'anglais, ne doit pas être employé en français. On ne dit pas être sur le shift de nuit, mais être affecté au quart de nuit ou être affecté au poste de nuit.
> Quant à chiffre, c'est sous l'influence phonétique de l'anglais shift qu'on a donné à ce mot un sens qu'il n'a pas en français.


----------



## frenchlady

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces explications. je ne connaissais absolument pas ce terme.


----------



## itka

Moi non plus ! Sauf pour les marins, bien sûr.


----------



## Ploupinet

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Merci Nicomon pour cet apport : le contexte et le sens sont clairs ; simplement je ne l'avais jamais entendu dans l'industrie, ce d'autant plus que les horaires sont toujours à peu près les mêmes partout.
> Une hypothèse toutefois : se pourrait-il que le terme maritime ait "déteint" sur le langage de l'industrie à Marseille spécifiquement (ou dans d'autres grands ports industrialisés) ?


C'est peut-être le cas, je l'ai entendu dans la région rouennaise, le Havre pourrait y être pour quelque chose ! 
Sinon, bien que ce soit trop tard, le contexte : des industries quelconques (d'un centre de tri à une usine chimique, en passant par une plateforme d'approvisionnement de centres commerciaux... C'est varié ! ).


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Ce n'est jamais trop tard : merdi Ploup ! Je suis étonné mais j'ai appris.


----------



## Thomas1

Bonsoir,

Merci tout le monde pour des commentaires très intéressants !
Une question supplémentaire, est-ce que cela se dit en France 
être affecté au poste de nuit
?

Merci,
Thomas


----------



## Punky Zoé

Thomas1 said:


> Une question supplémentaire, est-ce que cela se dit en France
> être affecté au poste de nuit ?


On dit être affecté* à un *poste de nuit, si on travaille la nuit.
Si le salarié travaille en 3x8 ou 5x8 (c'est à dire qu'il enchaîne des postes de matin, d'après-midi puis de nuit), on dit plutôt "être de nuit".


----------

